# SICK BANDS



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Gotta love the PLASTIC!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Dude, two tarsus bands in one hunt? That is unreal! Congrats!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

talk about adding to the collection in a hurry, way to stack em up :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Wow....Anyone think the one on the left is a greater? Please post up ages as I would guess those to be older birds?


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

A greater Blue??? No, they will be both from Ft. Albany, NT banded in 1998.

Congrats, very rare to get one let alone two especially on the same day. Not many of them bad boys left!!!!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Trapper Jack is correct... They are in the 1998 Nunavut class. 10+ yrs old

The Blue on the left was massive. Of the 80+ we had that day, nothing was even close to the same size. He will live out his afterllife in the looker position proudly displaying his ankles!


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

Speachless.....................you should have bought a lottery ticket after that. SOOO jeleous


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I don't know what else to say... Congrats!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats crazy. i would mount both if i could


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That is simply awesome...good work!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That's sweet man!! Nice job! :beer:


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

Wana share of that band mojo? nice job


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

For a day you were a goose god. 8)


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

What are the odds of THAT?

Congrats!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Simply Incredible


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Travery said:


> Trapper Jack is correct... They are in the 1998 Nunavut class. 10+ yrs old


The middle bird was banded on 8/11/96 in Nunavut. So not a mated pair that was banded at the same time like we originally thought. Kind of makes it that much more rare we got 2.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

That is incredible, do they still band many birds with those tarsus bands or is that a thing of the past??


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

SDwaterfowler said:


> The middle bird was banded on 8/11/96 in Nunavut. So not a mated pair that was banded at the same time like we originally thought. Kind of makes it that much more rare we got 2.


Thats unreal!!! The metal band numbers were 150 apart and the Tarsus Codes were within 19! 2 years? They must have only issued a select few of them!

The only band drawing that I would have sold my soul to win. We rule. You get that bird to the taxidermist yet?


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

Awesome. Great work.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you mind posting the numbers? I've got 3 yellow tarsus bands and would like to compare the numbers on the AL band. There may have been a mistake on the year it was reported as banded.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Trapperjack, you are correct. I wrote down my band number wrong when I reported it. I just reported the correct number and it is from July 1998.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Probably was a mated pair then, hey? Thats amazing that those two have been cruising the flyways for 10+ years together...


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

What are the details? Were the birds shot as a pair, out of the same flock, or seperate flocks? It's extremely rare in snow goose hunting to shoot a banded mated pair, especially a pair this old! Congrats again.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome, how many shooters? That would be a great one for the wall.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

It was hard to say if they were shot out of the same flock but I think the odds are high due to how close the numbers are and just the fact that 2 tarsus bands were taken that day. We shot around 70 or so birds in a 45 minute period that morning. There was no time to get out of the blinds to pick up birds so no way of knowing what birds came out of what flocks. The first tarsus was found in the spread the first time we were actually able to get out and pick some birds up. The second was found 300-400 yards away from the spread after the hunt when I took the wheeler out to pick up the sailers. Just goes to show you always need to make every effort to retrieve those sailers because you never know what kind of bling they could be carrying.

There was 4 shooters. Travery and I each got one of the tarsus birds. They are both going on the wall.

Trapperjack, did you mount any of the 3 you have?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

No I didn't mount any of them. I have been lucky to shoot other tarsus bands before these and have one of them mounted.


----------

